# errore wine (installazione sw)

## lordalbert

Ciao. Io sto provando a installare un sw per gestire la stampa su cd con una stampante epson... l'ho installato con wine, ma sembrano esserci degli errori...

```

wine setup.exe

err:wineboot:pendingRename couldn't get file attributes (2)

err:wineboot:pendingRename couldn't get file attributes (2)

err:wineboot:pendingRename couldn't get file attributes (2)

fixme:spoolsv:serv_main (0 (nil))

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems

matteo@morgan ~/Desktop/epson_pr/Printcd $ Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems

err:ole:TLB_ReadTypeLib Loading of typelib L"c:\\Programmi\\Common Files\\InstallShield\\Professional\\RunTime\\IsProBE.tlb" failed with error 2

```

secondo voi quale può essere l' "error 2"?

----------

## DANNO__

Ma funzionano sti programmini???Io ho un hp ed esiste una suite apposita per linux   :Wink: 

Da poco hai aggiornato x?Prova a dare eselect opengl set tuaschedavideo ,per il resto non so,prova a cercare nella lista compatibilità di wine,magari li trovi qualcosa

----------

## lordalbert

```
$eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

```

non ho molta scelta  :Very Happy: 

ma il programmino hp per linux.. è per poter stampare su cd? ma immagino funzioni solo con stampanti hp.. vero?  :Sad: 

----------

## Scen

Mah, l'errore fa pensare che ci sia appunto qualche problema sulle librerie OpenGL.

Con che USE hai compilato Wine? L'accelerazione 3D funziona correttamente? Che scheda video hai?

----------

## lordalbert

secondo me il problema forse è opengl.. anche con ppracer (un giochino con tux che scivola sulla neve) ho problemi, non parte, e mi da errore GLX

La mia scheda video è una intel i865 integrata (driver xorg i810)

le USE di wine

```
app-emulation/wine-0.9.54  USE="X alsa cups dbus esd hal jpeg lcms ldap ncurses opengl scanner xml -gecko -jack -nas -oss -samba"
```

----------

## Scen

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> secondo me il problema forse è opengl.. anche con ppracer (un giochino con tux che scivola sulla neve) ho problemi, non parte, e mi da errore GLX

 

E allora il problema non è Wine, ma la configurazione dell'accelerazione 3D del tuo sistema.

Hai seguito la Guida all'accelerazione hardware 3d?

```

glxinfo |grep rendering

```

restituisce

```

direct rendering: Yes

```

?

Il tuo utente appartiene al gruppo video?

----------

## lordalbert

allora... ho scoperto che non avevo abilitato ne glx ne drm  :Very Happy: 

Ho seguito la guida che mi hai indicato, ho compilato un paio di moduli nel kernel ed ora glx sembra abilitato... anche se 

```
$ glxinfo|grep rendering

direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

```

Edit:

Ho provato adesso... e il risultato è diverso..

```

$ wine setup.exe

fixme:spoolsv:serv_main (0 (nil))

err:advapi:service_get_status service protocol error - failed to read pipe r = 0  count = 0!
```

Prima però si apriva la finestra dell'installer, adesso non più... cioè, nella barra delle applicazioni in basso c'è, però non si vede

----------

